# Crimping a Fender



## Boris (Mar 10, 2017)

Any suggestions as to how I might be able to NEATLY crimp a front fender so that it would have indentations for a fork? I'd like to be able to accomplish this without using heat or some super specialized tool? Attached is a photo of the intended victim. I don't want to mess with the patina, and that's why I don't want to put a torch to it.


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2017)

Am I really on that many people's "ignore" list?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2017)

Not sure if you're on everyones ignore list, but there was a thread, or maybe just a post where someone made a contraption just to crimp the fenders. Wish I could remember who it was.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 12, 2017)

Well, You need a hammer and "corking tool" which is something like a rounded off chisel, to form the indents or offsets. Clamp the flange to a piece of hard wood in the area youre working then clamp the wood to your bench. and have at it. I think you'll
figure this out once you try and set it up. You might need 4 hands if you cant clamp it down. Im 2000 miles from home or I'd post a pic


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Well, You need a hammer and "corking tool" which is something like a rounded off chisel, to form the indents or offsets. Clamp the flange to a piece of hard wood in the area youre working then clamp the wood to your bench. and have at it. I think you'll
> figure this out once you try and set it up. You might need 4 hands if you cant clamp it down. Im 2000 miles from home or I'd post a pic




Thank you very much!!!! Looked up corking tool and found this video. Now I have a starting point.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 12, 2017)

You're welcome. I used to hand form sheetmetal all day years ago. Take some time to practice on a crummy fender you dont care about. Take your 
 time,you'll be fine


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> but there was a thread, or maybe just a post where someone made a contraption just to crimp the fenders. Wish I could remember who it was.




If anyone knows where that might be, I'd like to see the thread or post.


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2017)

WHy dont you just get a fender with the indentations already in it ? You really are a cheat a..s .


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2017)

vincev said:


> WHy dont you just get a fender with the indentations already in it ? You really are a cheat a..s .




Because THESE fenders , even though they're not correct, are going to look great on THIS bike.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 13, 2017)

here's two backyard mechanic methods. 
1: A hammer, an old seatpost, and a vice.

Open up the vice an inch or so, lay the fender on it with the vice gap where you want your indent, hold the old seatpost like a baton on top, and beat it with a hammer till you get the indent you want. 

Method B: big crescent wrench, little crescent wrench

Stick big crescent wrench in middle of area to be indented, and tighten it down snug.

Bend fender inwards with big crescent wrench. Bend a little further in than you need. Move big crescent wrench fore or aft and repeat til you have a dent slightly wider than you need.

Use little crescent wrench on both sides of your dent, twisting to make a square-ish transition from roundy fender to flat indent.

I can get factory looking indents using these barbaric methods, and do it all the time for fork clearance, and rear seat stay clearance.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow! Thanks bairdco! Definitely going to give these suggestions a shot!


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2017)

bairdco said:


> here's two backyard mechanic methods.
> 1: A hammer, an old seatpost, and a vice.
> 
> Open up the vice an inch or so, lay the fender on it with the vice gap where you want your indent, hold the old seatpost like a baton on top, and beat it with a hammer till you get the indent you want.
> ...



_ I have done method 1._Method 1 works great for the bike Dave is assembling. He still is a cheap a.s.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2017)

Holy cr*p, I can't believe how incredibly easy that was! I went with Method B. It didn't take me any more than 10 seconds to make one indentation on my practice fender. Just need to do a little finessing, and I'll be an expert HA HA. Thanks bairdco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bairdco (Mar 14, 2017)

Told ya so...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone know how to tell the difference between a prewar & postwar Torrington pedal?? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to tell the difference between a prewar & postwar Torrington pedal?? Thanks for the info!



Pedals?


----------



## Boris (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to tell the difference between a prewar & postwar Torrington pedal?? Thanks for the info!




If this is in someway relevant, I think I'm flipping out. This is the 3rd thing on this site in the last 12 hours that I truly don't understand.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to tell the difference between a prewar & postwar Torrington pedal?? Thanks for the info!



I give up, what's the punch line?


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to tell the difference between a prewar & postwar Torrington pedal?? Thanks for the info!



One was made before the war and the other after the war.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

vincev said:


> One was made before the war and the other after the war.



Thanks Vince!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to tell the difference between a prewar & postwar Torrington pedal?? Thanks for the info!




The only way to tell is to put in a vice and crush it, It should become obvious after that.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 4, 2017)

vincev said:


> One was made before the war and the other after the war.




Vince, was that WW1 or WW2?
Thanks!


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Vince, was that WW1 or WW2?
> Thanks!



If it was before the second war but after the first world war would it be pre war or post war?? Where is the pinhead from Portland when we need his words of wisdom !!


----------



## Boris (Apr 4, 2017)

vincev said:


> If it was before the second war but after the first world war would it be pre war or post war?? Where is the pinhead from Portland when we need his words of wisdom !!




It would be a postwar prewar pedal. And if you were talking about a seatpost from the same period, it would it be a postwar prewar post. And if you were talking about a post on a thread talking specifically about a seatpost from this period, it would be a postwar prewar post post.


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> It would be a postwar prewar pedal. And if you were talking about a seatpost from the same period, it would it be a postwar prewar post. And if you were talking about a post on this thread about a seatpost from this period, it would be a postwar prewar post post.



Thank you Dave for clearing that up.So a bike could be also post war pre war or does that only apply to parts that are for bikes?


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2017)

So in conclusion I can safely say the pedals in question are post war pre war and therefore the same.There is no difference.


----------



## Boris (Apr 4, 2017)

No! Because post WWII pedals would be postwar postwar pedals. You may also apply this theory to seatposts, complete bicycles, and posts in threads about all the aforementioned.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 4, 2017)

^^^^^^

*Is there an  interpreter that can explain what constipates the differences between*
*a post-war and a pre-war post in latent terms that can be understood by the*
*average member? *
*Dave and Vince are on a higher level that only an Einstein could **appreciate! *


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 4, 2017)

if an item is pre-pre war but the factory continued making part replacements then it could be pre, post I, pre post II, post I and post II for pre I or pre II, pre post I and II. Or post, pre I and post pre II too. which could also be post, post for Pre I and pre II  and pre II or pre I.  of course all depending on whether the item in question is pre I, pre II, and Post I or Post II and pre III. Which, if it's a Pre III then it may be a post pre, pre post, and pre, pre, pre which is pre, pre III. unless we have an III then it would be post I and II, post III for pre I or Pre II for Pre III


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> if an item is pre-pre war but the factory continued making part replacements then it could be pre, post I, pre post II, post I and post II for pre I or pre II, pre post I and II. Or post, pre I and post pre II too. which could also be post, post for Pre I and pre II  and pre II or pre I.  of course all depending on whether the item in question is pre I, pre II, and Post I or Post II and pre III. Which, if it's a Pre III then it may be a post pre, pre post, and pre, pre, pre which is pre, pre III. unless we have an III then it would be post I and II post III for pre I or Pre II for Pre III




*That sounds preposterous! *


----------



## bairdco (Apr 4, 2017)

All my bikes are pre-bush-iraq-war, most of them are pre-vietnam-war, err, conflict, none of them are pre-spanish-american war, not sure when the French and Indian war was,  but all of my torrington pedals are pre-war-on-drugs.


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> if an item is pre-pre war but the factory continued making part replacements then it could be pre, post I, pre post II, post I and post II for pre I or pre II, pre post I and II. Or post, pre I and post pre II too. which could also be post, post for Pre I and pre II  and pre II or pre I.  of course all depending on whether the item in question is pre I, pre II, and Post I or Post II and pre III. Which, if it's a Pre III then it may be a post pre, pre post, and pre, pre, pre which is pre, pre III. unless we have an III then it would be post I and II, post III for pre I or Pre II for Pre III



I am glad you cleared that up for less knowledgeable members of the CABE.


----------



## ricobike (Apr 5, 2017)

How did this devolve into a break room style post?


----------



## XBPete (Apr 5, 2017)

ricobike said:


> How did this devolve into a break room style post?




LOLOLOL

I have zero clue but not only did I learn something,,, now my dang side and face hurts from laughing!!

Great post Dave!


----------

